# PB Family Photo



## Theognome (May 1, 2009)

I thought it would be great to get together and make a group photo of all of us PB'ers, only to discover that it's already been done!










The only problem is that there's no name labels. So if you'd kindly identify where in the picure you're standing, it would be very helpful.

Theognome


----------



## PresbyDane (May 1, 2009)

Well Sarah is the one i the pink dress with the nose in the middle of the pic and I am the one just under her with the red beard (red hair all over)


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 1, 2009)

Tim and I are the cute couple standing just to the right of the words.


----------



## Theognome (May 1, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> Tim and I are the cute couple standing just to the right of the words.



And is that Nicnap just to the right of you?

Theognome


----------



## Skyler (May 1, 2009)

I'm the one with the glasses just above Sarah.


----------



## QueenEsther (May 1, 2009)

just to the right of Bunsen.


----------



## rescuedbyLove (May 1, 2009)

I'm at the bottom left.


----------



## smhbbag (May 1, 2009)

Funny.

The thread title made me think of a different idea - get waist-up or full body pictures of everybody, and edit them all together to show one happy, real-life PB family.

But that's way too much work


----------



## Theognome (May 1, 2009)

rescuedbyLove said:


> I'm at the bottom left.



I'm two above you, wearing the white collar and smiling.

Theognome


----------



## nicnap (May 1, 2009)

I am the one below the W of Muppet Show...with the hat on.

-----Added 5/1/2009 at 01:33:41 EST-----

I think Josh is the redhead next to me - in the O of Show


----------



## Happy2BHome (May 1, 2009)

I see a lot of redheads in the picture, but none of them are me. Somebody had to take the picture for the group, and since I am the normal looking one in the bunch, I did not want to stand out too much in the group picture. So, I am the photographer, which you can not see obviously in this picture.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 1, 2009)

I am hiding...


----------



## larryjf (May 1, 2009)

You don't need a label for me...you can see me praying in there...


----------



## Hamalas (May 1, 2009)

I'm the guy in the bottom right hand corner, to the left of Kermit the Frog.


----------



## Wannabee (May 1, 2009)

I'm the little one in the bottom right-hand corner. I "wannabee" like the big green feller in the middle.


----------



## OPC'n (May 1, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> Well Sarah is the one i the pink dress with the nose in the middle of the pic and I am the one just under her with the red beard (red hair all over)



Hey! Quit pointing me out!


----------



## PresbyDane (May 1, 2009)

I just had to


----------



## OPC'n (May 1, 2009)

No, I think I will be the hippie looking chic who is by the white-haired guy (Bob ) with her hand on her hip! That looks like me more!


----------



## PresbyDane (May 1, 2009)

Yeah right no no you are the one in the pink dress everybody knows


----------



## BG (May 1, 2009)

I am the guy that said Bill has to much time on his hands.


----------



## Theognome (May 1, 2009)

WDG said:


> I am the guy that said Bill has to much time on his hands.



Which member of Styx are you then?

Theognome


----------



## reformed trucker (May 2, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> I will be the hippie looking chic who is by the white-haired guy (Bob )



 Where Would Bawb Stand! 

I'm the guy in the lower left corner with the purple hat.


----------



## Wannabee (May 2, 2009)

Theognome said:


> WDG said:
> 
> 
> > I am the guy that said Bill has to much time on his hands.
> ...



Maybe one of these fellers?

[video=youtube;YseTQOsbNgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YseTQOsbNgo[/video]


----------



## AThornquist (May 2, 2009)

I'm just to the bottom-left of "The Muppet Show"; I am the one who looks like the love child of Gene Simmons and a smurf.


----------



## OPC'n (May 2, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> Yeah right no no you are the one in the pink dress everybody knows



No, not everyone thinks so. I've only heard you say so. You should know by now that everyone always agrees with me not you.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 2, 2009)

So true


----------

